# Home made game attractant.



## yooper

OK lets hear some of those fail proof homemade game attractants you use to help gather up some critters. Deer, Bear, Fish, Beaver, Mice, what ever it may be, lets hear them.


----------



## joecool85

yooper said:


> OK lets hear some of those fail proof homemade game attractants you use to help gather up some critters. Deer, Bear, Fish, Beaver, Mice, what ever it may be, lets hear them.



When I want to attract beaver I make sure I do all the dishes, vacuum the house, maybe do the laundry and wear something nice. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Madsaw

joecool85 said:


> When I want to attract beaver I make sure I do all the dishes, vacuum the house, maybe do the laundry and wear something nice. :biggrinbounce2:



Yeap for beaver I just unzip.
Bob


----------



## deeker

:censored:


----------



## pinemartin

Madsaw said:


> Yeap for sheep I just unzip.
> Bob



Fixed that for ya ROFL


----------



## deeker

baaaa baaaaad jokes here...


----------



## pinemartin

Sorry! Spillover from the Saw Troll thread


----------



## ShoerFast

yooper said:


> OK lets hear some of those fail proof homemade game attractants you use to help gather up some critters. Deer, Bear, Fish, Beaver, Mice, what ever it may be, lets hear them.



Pikes Peak Outfitter Guide School grad here, now Colorado outdoor adventure school. Guide School link: 
Here are a couple fun tricks. 

*Deer​*
Tinks was their secret for Whitetail Deer, it was made illegal in a few states for using estrus-scent. One trick was to make sure it was the extent of your shooting range cross-wind from you, as up-wind or down-wind will just wreck your hunt. 






Tink's #69​
Another deer trick for hunting from a stand is to block alternate paths a deer could side-step you by tying a small balloon between two trees, as that balloon flops in the breeze no deer would go near it, but they would keep an eye on it while sneaking around it. 

*Elk​*
I shoed horses for Ed Sceery's brother (got a few calls out of that deal!) , his elk cow-call is second to none, he dose a good job with most of his calls. Sceery Outdoors. Calls link:







"*The Special*" Cow Elk Call
The finest elk call ever made!​
For bugling elk, something along this idea will be easer for most to master, but there is a huge trick to bugling elk, like the old school kid rule, bugle when you are bugled to!




*Turkey​*
This spring, out of a group of us scouting for turkey, we glassed a big tom and a jake (forgive us, we're western hunters) out of all the calls, and me being the greenest turkey-hunter, my Knight & Hale Yella Hammer was the only thing that got a reaction out of those birds at an easy half-mile away (and on non-hunt-able land) , I would have more to say about that being good or bad after i shoot one!



Yella Hammer​
*Crows​*
Skin a deer out whole, (not up the legs and splitting the chest) and stuff it with curly-ques from a chainsaw, prop it up to dry. 

Camo-up
Dead of winter, drag that ol-stuffed deer hide to a spot crows travel, some morning and let out a few rabbit squeals first (checking for a fox or coyote) then have at it with a crow call, be quite when there working your direction, blast a few when there not.

When a crow sees that stuffed deer hide they will do the rest of the calling for you! 

*Bear​*
Bears are something I hope to look into more, I had a huge cinnamon-blond Black Bear walk right up to me from down wind while talking to a few grazing elk, cow calling, the bear took one look at me from about 40 yards and walked away the same speed he came. Just checking it out!

Bear bait is an anything goes item, the more of it and the more rancid it is the more they seem to dig-it. 

First bear I shot was in 1976, that was from my deer stand as he came to my 3-day old deer gut pile.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Here's a few scent based tips I either have planned or have used/seen used, mostly for deer hunting, but the tactics could be used for many species. 

Cover scents:

First, for a cover scent to be effective you must reduce or eliminate your own odor enough that the cover scent can work. (Scentlok is bunk, but thats a whole 'nuther thread)

It's best to use a scent common to the area, here cedar is the predominant softwood. When I'm walking into a hunting area ill grab a handful of fresh cedar needles, crush and grind them up as much as you can by hand, and rub them all over my clothes. I have plans to distill cedar oil, but thats a project sitting on a big list of projects. 

When the persimmons are falling, you can boil a bunch down and strain the concentrate (you really need to boil them down alot), and transfer to a spray bottle to use as a food attractant/cover scent. 

When sitting on the ground, as you clear away the leaves and brush from where your feet are, disturb the soil as much as possible, you'll notice the "earth" scent stays strong in the area for a few hours, and helps cover your smell. 

Doing this under lick branches is the first step of a mock scrape. Add some buck pee and some hot doe pee, and you've got a live mock scrape, and we're moving from cover scents to...

Sex Scents. 

You can pay big dollars for deer pee, or you can harvest your own. The bladder is easy to find when you're field dressing, and if you're prepared in advance it's very easy to pinch off the bladder, carefully remove it, and empty the contents into a clean bottle or ziplock bag. (recommend triple bagging). You can harvest near a pint sometimes, then divide into smaller bottles and freeze to use when you need. Be sure to label well, you want to know later if you're using buck pee, doe pee, or doe being chased by buck pee (hopefully in estrus). 

You can also harvest the tarsal glands on bucks, for use later. There lifespan is pretty limited, so best to freeze them until you're ready, then use for a couple days and discard. Need to activate with buck urine for use. 

----------------------------

In my opinion, the successful use of sex scents is greatly helped when the buck/doe ratio is close together. When you're at 5 or 6 does for each buck, there are so many does to go around that the bucks compete much less for their attention. But even when the ratios are skewed, good use of scents can seal the deal for you when you're at the right place at the right time. It never hurts to have a steady breeze in your favor. 

-----------------------------

Shoer, I've noticed lots of times that the birds are finicky from day to day. One day they'll only answer a box call, the next day it's the slate, and the next day they'll only answer the mouth calls. (From a distance anyway) It may depend alot on atmospheric conditions and which frequencies carry best, and also the tone and volume differences from box to box, slate to slate, and caller to caller. Kinda like the color of crappie jigs, when you figure out what's working that day, stick with it. 

I usually carry out one box, two slates, and four mouth calls. I'll stick with just the mouth calls when I can, and use the slate for close up calling. For me it's much easier to purr and call quietly with the slate. 

Happy Thanksgiving everybody.


----------



## Taxmantoo

I'll have to ask my cousin if he still sells deer pee. 
He used to sell it in the local gun shops with an in-store display that included a picture of him holding a glass jar between a doe's legs while she squatted. That's one way of proving that you have real doe pee, and he only gathered it from does that were in heat.


----------



## CaseyForrest

I work with a guy that takes his wifes used tampons.

He swears it works.


----------



## Taxmantoo

OK, Casey, what game does he get?
Coyote, buzzard, or what?


----------



## AT sawyer

*Yooper should know...*

..in his part of the country you just cut down a poplar. The deer will come in to eat the buds. Mainly does, but the bucks will follow. I see this all the time on our property in Michigan. That's using your chainsaw to attract deer, which is the preferred AS method, yes?


----------



## yooper

CaseyForrest said:


> I work with a guy that takes his wifes used tampons.
> 
> He swears it works.



Those work great,plus they come with a string attaches for hanging


----------



## yooper

AT sawyer said:


> ..in his part of the country you just cut down a poplar. The deer will come in to eat the buds. Mainly does, but the bucks will follow. I see this all the time on our property in Michigan. That's using your chainsaw to attract deer, which is the preferred AS method, yes?



Yes that does work good, I have worked on logging jobs where in the winter ya actually have to stop the skidder for deer walking the skid trails and eating on the tops.


----------



## yooper

ShoerFast said:


> Bears are something I hope to look into more, I had a huge cinnamon-blond Black Bear walk right up to me from down wind while talking to a few grazing elk, cow calling, the bear took one look at me from about 40 yards and walked away the same speed he came. Just checking it out!
> 
> Bear bait is an anything goes item, the more of it and the more rancid it is the more they seem to dig-it.
> 
> First bear I shot was in 1976, that was from my deer stand as he came to my 3-day old deer gut pile.



A good home made scent for bear is 1 bottle of anise extract, 2 bottles of peppermint extract, 1 bottle of vanilla extract. pour all in a small spray bottle and when baiting or going out hunting spray liberally into the air on a mist setting. the smell lingers for a long time and the bear like it.


----------



## CaseyForrest

taxmantoo said:


> OK, Casey, what game does he get?
> Coyote, buzzard, or what?



He uses them for deer.


----------



## tomtrees58

taxmantoo said:


> OK, Casey, what game does he get?
> Coyote, buzzard, or what?



:hmm3grin2orange: buzzard:jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## discounthunter

ive heard grape koolaid,in a mock scrape,tried it didnt work for me.

ive heard 1ounce ammonia,pint of apple cidar and fill the rest of a gallon milk jug with pee(your) didnt try it ,yet.

ive also peed in my own mock scrapes,mixed results

heard that female pee at certain "times "of the month works,scared to ask the wife to try this.


i have had great results with a homeaid catfish bait of cut up chicken breasts,strawberry jello,and a touch of anise extract,worked like a charm of the fish,just be sure to clearly mark the container "fish bait", as it smells mighty tasty.


----------



## ShoerFast

discounthunter said:


> ive heard grape koolaid,in a mock scrape,tried it didnt work for me.
> 
> ive heard 1ounce ammonia,pint of apple cidar and fill the rest of a gallon milk jug with pee(your) didnt try it ,yet.
> 
> ive also peed in my own mock scrapes,mixed results
> 
> heard that female pee at certain "times "of the month works,scared to ask the wife to try this.
> 
> 
> i have had great results with a homeaid catfish bait of cut up chicken breasts,strawberry jello,and a touch of anise extract,worked like a charm of the fish,just be sure to clearly mark the container "fish bait", as it smells mighty tasty.



You bring up a point...

There is a lot questions about pissing anywhere near your stand. 

Some carry bottles and cap it, I do not believe that it makes a difference. 

Whitetails seem to be about the sharpest tacks in the box, and they never seem to be fooled. 

Only proof I can offer is an observation. 

Try this sometime,,,, watch for dried Puffball mushrooms, I keep a sandwich bag for them. Puff them up every so often to check the directions a breeze will take. 

Nobody has to spend a lot of time looking down-wind.


----------



## alleyyooper

Maybe in the heavy traveled southern woods you can pee all over the place and not spook a deer but don't try that in the big woods of the north. It will scare the bee jabbers out of the deer.

Blue berry syrup on marsh mellows is a very good deer attractunt.

 al


----------

